
Led by Donkeys Buy The Brexit Party Domain Before Nigel Farage - mackross
https://thebrexitparty.com/
======
rvz
I doubt that Farage would care about buying such a domain given that he knows
that his party only exists due to the UK's reluctance to deliver Brexit.

He even said in a ITV interview that he would have to 'rebrand' his party
after Brexit happens. So I find that it is unlikely that he would care about
buying this domain especially a .com one.

~~~
pale-hands
The Brexit Party Ltd. care enough that they have threatened legal action.

------
Hamuko
Wouldn't they want thebrexitparty.co.uk? .com doesn't seem too sovereign.

~~~
swilliamsio
They have thebrexitparty.org

~~~
madaxe_again
Just another example of the .org domain being eroded - they’re not an NGO, not
a non-profit - they’re a for-profit limited company, and therefore shouldn’t
be using a .org.

~~~
dogma1138
Eh? If you follow the actual initial rules of tLDS then it should be a .org.

It’s a non for profit organization.

It’s not a business or a public company so .com doesn’t apply, it’s not an ISP
or a company that provides networking services so .net doesn’t apply.

It’s not a military organization, educational institution or a government
agency so .mil, .edu and .gov are not applicable.

Like it or not political parties was exactly the intended target for a .org
domain registration.

~~~
madaxe_again
Eh? The Brexit Party Ltd is a limited company, not a political party. They are
_acting_ like a political party, but they are a limited company, regardless.
See, for instance, the fact that Farage is their immutable leader - he himself
has explicitly stated that there will be no leadership contests within the
party, as it is not a party, and he is the Person with Significant Control,
with a 60% shareholding, with four anonymous individuals or organisations
holding the remaining 40%.

It is absolutely a for-profit.

They have no party members, other than the three members of the Ltd co - their
supporters are merely subscribers. They have no voting power, unlike in
political parties.

Here’s their entry in companies house, which makes this explicit - you’ll find
no such entry for, say, the Conservative and Unionist Party, or the Labour
Party, or the Liberal Democrats, as they are political parties, not companies.

[https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/11694875/officers](https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/11694875/officers)

So, no, they shouldn’t be a .org, it’s misleading, just as it has evidently
mislead you.

Frankly, I find it extremely worrying that a private company stands to
potentially govern. Will their accountability lie with the public, or their
shareholders?

------
perceptronas
If the domain was bought after the brexit party was founded - I wonder if its
ownership can be claimed by the brexit party. At least with EU domain (and
domains of individual countries under EU law) this falls under this case.
Meaning that if you claim domain just to sell it for profits and cannot prove
you have other purpose - its ownership will be transferred to the "name
owners".

~~~
samwillis
I’m not so sure, I think it falls under the Parody definition in the European
Copyright Directive. So it should be fair use?

The Brexit party already have the .org and so have a primary domain already,
they don’t need or require the .com.

~~~
rat9988
Getting an official sounding domain is a bit beyond fair use.

~~~
avianlyric
Not stopping anyone else:
[https://www.labourmanifesto.co.uk/](https://www.labourmanifesto.co.uk/)

But I think Led By Donkeys is clear political satire (even if they have a
political goal), and they’re not here to make a quick buck.

------
victoro0
Wouldn't cyber squatting laws just hand over the domain to their party if
asked? They are even being asked for money, even if only in jest, which
strengthens their case.

------
audessuscest
very uninteresting

------
NoClimateCrisis
With all due respect; from HN's posting guidelines..

>Stories on HN don't have to be about hacking, because good hackers aren't
only interested in hacking, but they do have to be deeply interesting.

Which is fair enough. Also;

> What does "deeply interesting" mean? It means stuff that teaches you about
> the world. A story about a robbery, for example, would probably not be
> deeply interesting. But if this robbery was a sign of some bigger,
> underlying trend, perhaps it could be.

>The worst thing to post or upvote is something that's intensely but shallowly
interesting: gossip about famous people, funny or cute pictures or videos,
partisan political articles, etc.

IMO this posted 'article' goes against the guidelines. It is not 'deeply
interesting', teaches us nothing about the world, and is verging on
politically partisan (yes let's have a chuckle at the brexit party because
someone bought a domain name - teehee!)

I mean, what's the news here? Someone bought a domain name. Which just happens
to be a domain name the brexit party /might/ have been interested in but
probably not because it's a .com

Yet here we are, with it being upvoted. ¯\\_(ツ)_/¯

